# ??ive been squating this house for a year lady caught me i came back what can hallen its been empty



## Gabana (May 31, 2017)

Beheld would be appreciated!


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 31, 2017)

sorry man, but you're going to have to try again. i can't make out your thread title or first post. try again using complete sentences.


----------



## Gabana (May 31, 2017)

Basically I bought a house off a guy but found out he didn't own it. Dam lady came n he got caught.ive been here for a year do I have squatters rights?its been empty for a year.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 31, 2017)

nope. you got fucked.


----------



## Art101 (May 31, 2017)

none nada zilch.Sucks though,hope shit gets worked out.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (May 31, 2017)

bummer to hear. I am not incredibly well-versed on this stuff, as I usually try to squat truly abandoned shit, but don't they have at least some rights in terms of the eviction process? Like the owner can't just be like "beat it", you can ask for proof they own it, you might get 2 weeks notice or some shit like that? I remember getting a ride with a guy who let some lady crash on his couch and because she could prove in court that she had been there for over 30 days, when he told her to fuck off and leave, she took him up in court and was granted some sort of delayed-action eviction.. might just be hearsay, but you might have options to delay the process a bit if anything I've heard is right.
Anyone know what I am talking about or was I just riding with some wingnut?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 31, 2017)

you're right about tenant's rights, but it's unlikely you have squatters rights/adverse possession for the right to own the property. i'm still unclear as to whether you're still living there or not, but if you are, you certainly have the right to at least 30 days eviction notice.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (May 31, 2017)

If you didn't already leave, don't, and then change the locks and continue living there. Demand to be taken to civil court, continue to postpone any court dates, refuse to move out. Once it becomes a civil matter, you can't really be removed until a judge orders it (in most jurisdictions). The problem is the fucking local police will over step their authority into civil territory sometimes and remove you and possibly cite you for trespassing. That's why having the only set of keys is critical, this is even more important if there was never a lease, because technically you are not a tenant and would have no rights, it's a debate for who actually owns the property, which must be settled in civil court. Obviously you probably don't, but that shouldn't stop you from living there for possibly years before a judge orders the sheriff to remove you. Do not give the alleged owner the chance to get inside, if they break in, call the police. Start getting mail sent to house as well, anything you can use to show the responding authorities that although this lady is claiming to own the house, you're living there, and you don't know who she is and she is NOT your landlord. Legally the local police couldn't remove you in this situation (with keys, mail, legal ID with valid address, etc), that doesn't mean a poorly educated cop won't try though.


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 31, 2017)

Gabana said:


> Basically I bought a house off a guy but found out he didn't own it. Dam lady came n he got caught.ive been here for a year do I have squatters rights?its been empty for a year.



Get ready to move, turn the guy who sold u the house into the State District Attorney for Fraud and sue him in civil court for the $$ u lost.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 3, 2017)

Your only hope is to sue the asshole who sold you the house.


----------



## marmar (Jun 3, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> If you didn't already leave, don't, and then change the locks and continue living there. Demand to be taken to civil court, continue to postpone any court dates, refuse to move out. Once it becomes a civil matter, you can't really be removed until a judge orders it (in most jurisdictions). The problem is the fucking local police will over step their authority into civil territory sometimes and remove you and possibly cite you for trespassing. That's why having the only set of keys is critical, this is even more important if there was never a lease, because technically you are not a tenant and would have no rights, it's a debate for who actually owns the property, which must be settled in civil court. Obviously you probably don't, but that shouldn't stop you from living there for possibly years before a judge orders the sheriff to remove you. Do not give the alleged owner the chance to get inside, if they break in, call the police. Start getting mail sent to house as well, anything you can use to show the responding authorities that although this lady is claiming to own the house, you're living there, and you don't know who she is and she is NOT your landlord. Legally the local police couldn't remove you in this situation (with keys, mail, legal ID with valid address, etc), that doesn't mean a poorly educated cop won't try though.


I like the advice. I had a situation thou with a squat, where cops were called by the company that owned the property and we tried to show the cops all the mail etc.as a proof that we lived there. But cops only chose one side, that is the owner who told them we squared the house. So they arrested us anyway, and while we were in jail overnight , the company changed the lock and bordered up the door with all out shit inside. So, later on, a good friend attorney helped us get the stuff out. But we were still charged with trespassing and given acd (also thanks to the lawyer, could be being worse) 
So yeah, by that experience I've learnt that there are no squatters rights anymore, really. That was in NYC btw


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 3, 2017)

marmar said:


> I like the advice. I had a situation thou with a squat, where cops were called by the company that owned the property and we tried to show the cops all the mail etc.as a proof that we lived there. But cops only chose one side, that is the owner who told them we squared the house. So they arrested us anyway, and while we were in jail overnight , the company changed the lock and bordered up the door with all out shit inside. So, later on, a good friend attorney helped us get the stuff out. But we were still charged with trespassing and given acd (also thanks to the lawyer, could be being worse)
> So yeah, by that experience I've learnt that there are no squatters rights anymore, really. That was in NYC btw



Yeah those aren't squatters rights, what I am describing doing is taking advantage of the civil court system. And yes this can happen where the long arm of the law over steps their authority. If this does happen there really isn't much you can do other than try and get the charges dropped.


----------

